# Οι φίλοι φαίνονται στα δύσκολα. Ο φίλος στην ανάγκη φαίνεται. = A friend in need is a friend indeed. Friends in need are friends indeed.



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

«Οι φίλοι φαίνονται στα δύσκολα». Έτσι είπε, στα ελληνικά, ο υπουργός εξωτερικών Σταύρος Λαμπρινίδης απευθυνόμενος στη Χίλαρι Κλίντον.

Θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί στον πληθυντικό (*Friends in need are friends indeed*), αλλά ο συνηθισμένος τύπος είναι στον ενικό (_*A friend in need is a friend indeed*_). Συνήθως επίσης γράφουμε *indeed* και όχι *in deed* (το OED φιλοξενεί το δεύτερο σε παράδειγμα του 1816: «‘A friend in need’ is, certainly, ‘a friend in deed’.»).

Με πολλές λεπτομέρειες το λήμμα στο _Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs_:
*A friend in need is a friend indeed*. A friend in need is one who helps when one is in need or difficulty. 
[Cf. Euripides _Hecuba_ l. 1226 ἐν τοῖς κακοῖς γὰρ ἁγαθοὶ σαϕέστατοι ϕίλοι, for in adversity good friends are most clearly seen; Ennius _Scaenica_ 210 (Vahlen)] _amicus certus in re incerta cernitur_, a sure friend is known in unsure times.

Æt thearfe man sceal freonda cunnian [friend shall be known in time of need].
[_c_ 1035 _Durham Proverbs_ (1956) 10]
I shal the save When tyme cometh thou art in nede; Than ogh men frenshep to shewe in dede.
[_a_ 1400 _Titus & Vespasian_ (1905) 98]
Ful weele is him that fyndethe a freonde at neede.
[_a_ 1449 Lydgate _Minor Poems_ (EETS) II. 755]
A friend in need is a friend indeed.
[1678 J. Ray _English Proverbs_ (ed. 2) 142]
A Friend in Need is a Friend indeed.
[1773 R. Graves _Spiritual Quixote_ II. VIII. xx. (_heading_)]
You came to my side when I was in trouble. ‥A friend in need is a friend indeed.
[1866 C. Reade _Griffith Gaunt_ III. xv.]
He never felt quite right about calling up scripture—at least not in private. ‘Friend in need is a friend indeed,’ he added. That was better.
[1985 D. Williams _Wedding Treasure_ viii.]
http://www.answers.com/topic/a-friend-in-need-is-a-friend-indeed-1​
Επειδή στην οικονομία τα _deeds_ δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγματα με τα _bonds_, ελπίζω να μην μπήκε ο διερμηνέας στον πειρασμό να πει «A friend in need is a friend in deeds» (ναι, εδώ), και επίσης να αποφεύχθηκαν σαρδάμ του είδους «A friend in need is a fiend indeed» (εδώ).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 17, 2011)

Και οι Placebo συμπληρώνουν: ...a friend with weed is better.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Έχουμε και λίγο πιο κοντινό αντίστοιχο: "(ο καλός) *ο φίλος στην ανάγκη φαίνεται"*, που μιλώντας για οικονομικές δυσκολίες μου φαίνεται λίγο πιο κατάλληλο, λόγω της _ανάγκης_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά «ανάγκα και θεοί πείθονται», ενώ εδώ κανένας δεν πείθει κανέναν άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

Ε όχι και θεά η Χίλαρι! :woot:

Και τι του απάντησε; Ο καλός καραβοκύρης στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται;




dharvatis said:


> Και οι Placebo συμπληρώνουν: ...a friend with weed is better.


 
Ε βάλ' το ντε στο κατάλληλο νήμα with all the rest! A friend with breasts and all the rest, a friend who's dressed in leather...  :laugh:


----------

